# Bolero 600EK question



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, Just asking a question for a friend, He is considering a Bolero 600EK, are there any known issues to consider before he hands over the cash & does anyone know what sort of mpg to expect?

Cheers
Sean


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

First question, is your friend residing in the UK or France like yourselves.
Second is what year. Size of engine, but would expect around 26/30 mpg.
Unless they are heavy footed.Private sale or dealer, if the later which one.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

From the base vehicle point of view the year could be crucial. If it's 2007 on then does it suffer reverse judder, have the anti judder mods been done?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

philoaks said:


> From the base vehicle point of view the year could be crucial. If it's 2007 on then does it suffer reverse judder, have the anti judder mods been done?


And the scuttle mod....

G

( ex part owner of 2007 X250 with minor Judder but major Scuttle leak)


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi all, Its a 2010 2.3 multijet engine. He lives in uk and the dealer is dolphin motorhomes in southampton. Cheers. Sean


----------

